# WHAT DID I SAY....! BILL BARR INDICTS 8 OVER LAUNDERING MONEY INTO THE DNC....THIS IS SUNDAY ! WAIT TILL MONDAY !



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

UPDATE: Bill Barr Indicts 8 Including Mueller Top Witness for Funneling Millions in Foreign Donations to Adam Schiff, Hillary Clinton and Top Senate Democrats
					

Ahmad “Andy” Khawaja and Hillary Clinton (Allied Wallet) The Liberal Media Is Covering This Up!… HUGE DEMOCRAT MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR CAMPAIGN DONATIONS SCANDAL BROKEN UP! On Friday The Gateway Pundit reported on the news that Democrat operative and Robert Mueller chief witness George Nader was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





*The hammer is falling and the " Roaches " are scattering...!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

California CEO and Seven Others Charged in Multi-Million Dollar Conduit Campaign Contribution Case
					

Earlier today, an indictment was unsealed against the CEO of an online payment processing company, and seven others, charging them with conspiring to make and conceal conduit and excessive campaign contributions, and related offenses, during the U.S. presidential election in 2016 and thereafter.




					www.justice.gov
				





*STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH.......!*


----------

